# Huskita!



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Not to cause and arguement but what do you think of this kind of cross breed, hard work?



Akita Husky cross male (Huskita!)
Details
Type: Private Advert 
Price: £150 ono 
Updated: 10 days ago 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Description
Very loving Akita Husky cross, gorgeous temperement, excellent with Kids, needs lots of loves and attention! Doesnt mix well with other dogs, loves his walks and going out and about. Really really dont want to sell but we are emigrating (yeah!) and cant take him. He is part of our family and we dont want to sell to anyone who would mistreat him, he is a fantastic dog and the new owners wil be really rewarded! His large kennel is also included and all food/ bowls etc


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I think the pug and shar pei cross is a worse cross seen em advertised not long ago...Jill


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

I was thinking temprement wise. Dominant escapee lol


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Beautiful mixes actually, can say if I got the chance I would own one. I like a bit of a challenge, but I would not recommend these dogs as easy dogs either because of both temperaments of the dogs.

The dog aggression is to be expected and should have be socialized better but sadly this dog is likely going from one idiot to another, I just hope someone who knows both breeds takes this poor lad on.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

i would never cross breed it so wrong .people who do might aswell be named as scientists how ever you spell it.as basically its exsperamenting with animals to see the out come ut:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I bet hes gorgeous!!


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

I own an Akita so understand how challenging they can be without crossing them



bet he is very cute tho


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Daynna said:


> I bet hes gorgeous!!


I agree.

Akitas, Sheps, Mals and Huskies make fantatsic mixes for looks and with the right owner great dogs as well.

I met a beautiful Mal x Akita when I had Barney at a year old, he was so sweet and such a wonderful dog that I would have had him in a heartbeat.

I am Not against cross breeding as along as all health tests are done and the owners have the right mind (aka not in it for the money).


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

never seen this cross but i like the honesty in the advert about the dog disliking other dogs and that they give the kennel away with the dog aint a bad thing either....


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

I would be interested to see what the dog looks like. Bet the looks arent massively changed just smaller akita, what do you think?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Found some pics of another akita x husky;

















Quite funny this one is on here, the user is called Winnie.:001_wub:


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Very cute, I much prefer a full Akita tho lol


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

Would have liked to have heard Noushka views on this cross,  or Raindog s maybe! aint seen him is a while either


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Double trouble said:


> Would have liked to have heard Noushka views on this cross,  or Raindog s maybe! aint seen him is a while either


Yeah, wonder where mic has got too


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> Would have liked to have heard Noushka views on this cross,  or Raindog s maybe! aint seen him is a while either


Yeah noush is great with anything husky connected? where is she?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> Very cute, I much prefer a full Akita tho lol


I love both mixies and pures, I think I like both as much as each other. I would love to have an akita, the japanese akita rather than the american, I have a soft spot for shib inus also. Soo many dogs to choose from lol


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Gorgeous dog I imagine! In the right hands, probably a very good dog. 

I think noushka was banned? Shame, I did like seeing her around here.


----------



## dimkaz (Jul 27, 2009)

kelseye said:


> i would never cross breed it so wrong .people who do might aswell be named as scientists how ever you spell it.as basically its exsperamenting with animals to see the out come ut:


i don;t see anything wrong in crossing them (or any other breed from the same group and similar size....as long as there is a purpose for the crossing)
they are both primitives dogs...of roughly the same size (although of slightly different built......and the outcome is foreseeable:

*very healthy* (certainly more that the average akita and the average husky)
*stunning looking*
*strong and independent characters* (as both are quite stubborn)
*great stamina*

neither breeds are for first time owners but taking on the pup one has to keep in mind that early intensive socialisation - with all sorts of thing from kids strange a silly people, to little furry, game, farm animals etc- is a MUST!

most would say that territoriality will be a challenge...but that is true with any dog no matter what breed they are...and a cross between these 2 similar breeds will give offspring with a whole range of possibilities between that of huskies to that of akitas....

why do you find this appalling? (if you don;t mind me asking)


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> I love both mixies and pures, I think I like both as much as each other. I would love to have an akita, the japanese akita rather than the american, I have a soft spot for shib inus also. Soo many dogs to choose from lol


I have an American Akita. Id love a husky, not sure id like a cross between the two tho


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

dimkaz said:


> i don;t see anything wrong in crossing them (or any other breed from the same group and similar size....as long as there is a purpose for the crossing)
> they are both primitives dogs...of roughly the same size (although of slightly different built......and the outcome is foreseeable:
> 
> *very healthy* (certainly more that the average akita and the average husky)
> ...


I dont find anything appaling, was just saying I thought it would be a challenging cross. I do admitt that its a good looking dog but was just thinking temprement wise it wouldnt be the easiest dog to care for.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Yeah, wonder where mic has got too


Run off with Noush


----------



## dimkaz (Jul 27, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> I dont find anything appaling, was just saying I thought it would be a challenging cross. I do admitt that its a good looking dog but was just thinking temprement wise it wouldnt be the easiest dog to care for.


my post was directed specifically to Kelseye...

_Originally Posted by kelseye View Post
i would never cross breed it so wrong .people who do might aswell be named as scientists how ever you spell it.as basically its exsperamenting with animals to see the out come_

however in the other posts that don;t agree with the mix i couldn;t understand the reasons...or if it is just a feeling....without specific reasons behind said feeling... i was interested in that mainly ...
regarding the temperament i agree as neither of them are easy dogs that's why i specified about early intensive socialisation, maybe i should have had also...proper training...


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Double trouble said:


> Run off with Noush


LOL, perfectly suited for each other although I do know where to find Noush though :001_tt2:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> I have an American Akita. Id love a husky, not sure id like a cross between the two tho


Sibes are fun, I grew up around them and learned loads about them and I still want to own one, I tried to get a mix of one which turned out to be a malamute instead.

I think crosses are fun because you get the best and the worst of both breeds knda like having two dogs in one :lol:


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

dimkaz said:


> my post was directed specifically to Kelseye...
> 
> _Originally Posted by kelseye View Post
> i would never cross breed it so wrong .people who do might aswell be named as scientists how ever you spell it.as basically its exsperamenting with animals to see the out come_
> ...


I am not debating cross breeding at the moment, because I am totally bored with the subject!! But if those are Kelseyes' own views does she have to explain these or the reason behind then to anyone!
They seemed quite straight forward to me!

i.e experimenting, never being sure what exactly you would end up with!!

I do not have the right to speak for Kelseye NO! but have a feeling that she will not reply herself, and if these are her views who are we to either ask her to explain or justify these.

Shall say no more!
DT


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Double trouble said:


> I am not debating cross breeding at the moment, because I am totally bored with the subject!! But if those are Kelseyes' own views does she have to explain these or the reason behind then to anyone!
> They seemed quite straight forward to me!
> 
> i.e experimenting, never being sure what exactly you would end up with!!
> ...


Agreed. :thumbup1:


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Actually this is not a rare cross, we get many coming through the rescue I work at, but we are very careful which homes they go to, sadly sometimes they come to us with behavioural problems because the original owners didnt know how to handle them, and gave them far too much leeway, not enough socialization, sometimes very hyper and boisterous, sometimes exceptionally wary of people, when the dog gets too much they get handed in for rehoming, I actually get really upset when two beautiful breeds are crossed like this, there is absolutely no reason for it.

mo


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

moboyd said:


> Actually this is not a rare cross, we get many coming through the rescue I work at, but we are very careful which homes they go to, sadly sometimes they come to us with behavioural problems because the original owners didnt know how to handle them, and gave them far too much leeway, not enough socialization, sometimes very hyper and boisterous, sometimes exceptionally wary of people, when the dog gets too much they get handed in for rehoming, I actually get really upset when two beautiful breeds are crossed like this, there is absolutely no reason for it.
> 
> mo


Do most of them look the same Moboyd? as Dimkazseems to think the outcome is foreseeable


----------



## dimkaz (Jul 27, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> I am not debating cross breeding at the moment, because I am totally bored with the subject!! But if those are Kelseyes' own views does she have to explain these or the reason behind then to anyone!
> They seemed quite straight forward to me!
> 
> i.e experimenting, never being sure what exactly you would end up with!!
> ...


sorry, did not want to upset anybody, just wanted to understand where her views were coming from...and that explanation did not seem all straight forward ...not trying to discuss crosses in general...either...it was just curiosity


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

The one think that I can tell you is that the pound near doncaster will NOT rehome any akitas or akitas crossed with certain breeds! They will only release them to the Official Akita breed rescue, Consequently many innocent lives are snuffed out through no fault of their own!! so that imo is good enough reason not to cross certain breeds, And please NO-ONE ask me why I am being bolshy!!

Tome for DT to go to bed
night all
lol
DT


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

manicmania said:


> Do most of them look the same Moboyd? as Dimkazseems to think the outcome is foreseeable


Well they are not identical, but they all tend to have similar shape/coat texture, heads may vary from the broadness of an akita to a dog with a longer face, with the boxy shape of akita, some look like large sibes with very straight rear stifles like the akita, you know what the mix is but there is varying degree of each breeds characteristics.

Mo


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

dimkaz said:


> sorry, did not want to upset anybody, just wanted to understand where her views were coming from...and that explanation did not seem all straight forward ...not trying to discuss crosses in general...either...it was just curiosity


No offence whatsoever! and please be aware that my above post is not aimed at yourself! Nor any forum member as it happens, just my views in general!!
Night
DT


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> The one think that I can tell you is that the pound near doncaster will NOT rehome any akitas or akitas crossed with certain breeds! They will only release them to the Official Akita breed rescue, Consequently many innocent lives are snuffed out through no fault of their own!! so that imo is good enough reason not to cross certain breeds, And please NO-ONE ask me why I am being bolshy!!
> 
> Tome for DT to go to bed
> night all
> ...


This is very true, Quite a few rescues refuse Akitas  BUT there are some fantastic Breed Rescues and they work very hard.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

dimkaz said:


> sorry, did not want to upset anybody, just wanted to understand where her views were coming from...and that explanation did not seem all straight forward ...not trying to discuss crosses in general...either...it was just curiosity


Im sure you havent upset anyone


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Something I wanted to add and forgot to is, this may sound strange, but for some reason this mix is quite hard to read the body language, facial expression, eye expression, I cant put my finger on the reason at all, and in the past I wondered if its because if you look at an akita, they can have a very penetrating stare, and it means nothing its just the way they look, but in a dog with that type of "stare" in a dog that has a lot of husky mannerisnms(sp) it throws you off.

mo


----------



## rsr (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi all, first post, but I wanted to chime in on this discussion as I breed and raise Huskitas, Akitas and a Husky. I would also like to say that it seems people on this site are very knowledgeable and polite, not at all like other forums I've come accross.

I certainly admit that the mix has its drawbacks, but I think they also have their worth.

I do however take exception to the comment aboout playing scientist. It is only in recent history that it seems people think the breeds should be static. What everyone considers "purebred" was, relatively a short time ago in most cases a mixed breed.

So, why all of a sudden is it taboo to mix breeds to try to get the desired traits, or lessen the undesirable ones?

I feel, as a breeder, as long as I am commited to never allowing a dog I have helped produce end up in a bad situation or shelter, then I should be OK with what I am doing. If it would ever come to the point where my puppies and dogs are not wanted by people and families, then I would certainly stop, and let any remaining dogs live out there lives with me and my family.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

The pics of the Akita x Husky is very nice, but I know I wouldn't want to own it. It would be too much dog for me. But at least I know that...Jill


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

rsr said:


> Hi all, first post, but I wanted to chime in on this discussion as I breed and raise Huskitas, Akitas and a Husky. I would also like to say that it seems people on this site are very knowledgeable and polite, not at all like other forums I've come accross.
> 
> I certainly admit that the mix has its drawbacks, but I think they also have their worth.
> 
> ...


Hi welcome to the forum

Perhaps it would help if people knew the reasons behind the mix. What traits you were trying to breed in and which you were trying to breed out.

xx


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> Hi welcome to the forum
> 
> Perhaps it would help if people knew the reasons behind the mix. What traits you were trying to breed in and which you were trying to breed out.
> 
> xx


Excuse me if I am wrong, but normally crossing is usually to try and get the best from both breeds, which obviously dosnt always happen because you can get the worst from both breeds, so if you say.

"*I certainly admit that the mix has its drawbacks*" then why continue to breed the cross surely instead of having the usual drawbacks of a particular breed, you are chancing having the drawbacks of two breeds?

Mo


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

moboyd said:


> Excuse me if I am wrong, but normally crossing is usually to try and get the best from both breeds, which obviously dosnt always happen because you can get the worst from both breeds, so if you say.
> 
> "*I certainly admit that the mix has its drawbacks*" then why continue to breed the cross surely instead of having the usual drawbacks of a particular breed, you are chancing having the drawbacks of two breeds?
> 
> Mo


no your not wrong

But with alot of crosses currently being produced theyre not produced to get the best of both breeds, theyre produced because theyre fashionable and line peoples pockets.

Am just trying to see what the posters reasons behind the cross are, if as they say it has some drawbacks.


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> no your not wrong
> 
> But with alot of crosses currently being produced theyre not produced to get the best of both breeds, theyre produced because theyre fashionable and line peoples pockets.
> 
> Am just trying to see what the posters reasons behind the cross are, if as they say it has some drawbacks.


Sorry I should have said the usual "*excuse*" is to try and get the best of both breeds

Mo


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

moboyd said:


> Sorry I should have said the usual "*excuse*" is to try and get the best of both breeds
> 
> Mo


:wink5: :wink5:


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

dimkaz said:


> the outcome is foreseeable:
> 
> *very healthy* (certainly more that the average akita and the average husky)
> *stunning looking*
> ...


1. Health - there is no reason on earth why the cross will be more healthy than the "average" dog of either breed. In fact it is much more likely to be less healthy simply because no responsible breeder of either breed would ever countenance such a cross. The only people who would do so are either irresponsible idiots in it for the money, or naive/greedy "pet" owners. The likelihood of either or both of the parents being good examples of the breed is minimal.

2. Looks - stunning maybe, but nowhere near as stunning as a good example of either breed.

3. Strong and independent characters - also same sex aggression (if inherited from the Akita), untrustworthy off lead, thief, escape artist (if inherited from the Husky), possibility of extreme dominance if not properly trained and socialised.

4. Great stamina - possibly, but would the cross have the physical conformation to accommodate that stamina? The cross pictured in the thread has the husky's blue eyes, but a very Akita conformation - ie much less angulation and a much shorter back than the husky. So it might have the stamina and the willingness to pull in harness, but not the physical characteristics to allow it to do so.

I love both Akitas and Huskies and have owned both. I would never dream of crossing them in a million years. There are too many incompatibles in their make-up to make this a safe or useful cross. They are both beautiful breeds in their own right, leave them that way!!

Mick


----------



## Ameliexx (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't know anything about either breed so can't comment other than on looks alone, they're gorgeous


----------



## rsr (Oct 18, 2009)

raindog said:


> 1. Health - there is no reason on earth why the cross will be more healthy than the "average" dog of either breed. In fact it is much more likely to be less healthy simply because no responsible breeder of either breed would ever countenance such a cross.
> 
> No offense, but if you do not believe the close breeding practices which have been used to produce purebreds leads to inherited deseases being pronounced, then you obviously don't understand genetics. And, it is my belief and many other's that hybrid vigor is a fact.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Found some pics of another akita x husky;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning looking dog, thats all im gonna say


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

rsr said:


> No offense, but if you do not believe the close breeding practices which have been used to produce purebreds leads to inherited deseases being pronounced, then you obviously don't understand genetics. And, it is my belief and many other's that hybrid vigor is a fact.


Hybrid vigour is a fact

For a FIRST GENERATION cross only

When you go into 2nd generation crosses without health testing then that litter could potentially inherit both sets of inheritable diseases!

It is also only a fact in the first generation, providing both breeds that are bred together DO NOT share any common inheritable illnesses.

If you are health testing then your argument falls apart. This is because you are doing the same as any responsible pedigree breeder.


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Maybe this will help explaine a little clearer.

The Myth of Hybrid Vigor in Dogs

by Karen Peak

The concept of hybrid vigor assumes that a crossbred animal (and this term is most often used in discussing dogs) will be healthier than a purebred. In reality, this is often false.

In order to be a hybrid, an animal must be the product of two different species: donkey and a horse, offspring is a mule; lion (m) and a tiger (f), offspring is a liger; tiger (m) and lion (f), offspring is a tigon; wolf and domestic dog, offspring is called a wolf hybrid. Remember high school Biology, animal classification: Kingdom, Phylum, Class, Order, Family, Genus, and Species? Each animal in the crosses mentioned share the same Family (Equus, Felis, Canis) but are different species. The offspring are hybrids. Domestic dogs are the same species familiaris. When you cross breed domestic dogs (Canis familiaris ), you are within the same species; therefore, not creating a hybrid.

Hybrids are not problem free. In Ligers, no fertile male has ever been found and necropsies have proven sterility in them. Other issues in ligers and tigons: ligers may be prone to gigantism and tigons may be prone to dwarfism. Both hybridizations have shown an increase in cancer rates and decrease in lifespan. (Tiger Territory, M. Annabell, 2001). In wolf/dog hybrids, there are often behavioral issues. The domestic dog differs greatly in behavior from a wolf. Dogs were bred to be cooperative with humans while wolves fear humans and try to avoid us. Even domestic Wolves are far different from dog in terms of behavior. Dogs often accept leadership happily while adult wolves will fight for leadership within the pack. The wolf/dog hybrid can be a time bomb temperamentally when they hit full maturity. Wolves also differ from dogs in other ways including: skull structure, nutritional needs, estrus cycles, etc. (Canine Hybrid Issues Surrounding the Wolf Dog , M. Sloan, J. Moore Porter, 2001)

Returning to the domestic dog: Canis familiaris. A breed is not a separate species, it is just a set of genes specifically bred to exhibit certain traits like the coat an Old English Sheepdog has or the build of a Rottweiler. With C. Familiaris, we just took traits in dogs of the same species and developed them to various breeds. An example that may clarify this: all humans are **** sapiens regardless of color, eye shape, etc. Nature helped develop certain traits to best suit the environment the H. sapiens were developing in. All domestic dogs are C. Familiaris; we just developed them into different breeds. Species is the same but there are differences based on need.

What determines a breed in the loosest sense is that when bred to another of the same breed, you will end up with the same traits. When you breed a German Shepherd Dog to another GSD, you only get GSDs. You will not get something that looks like a Labrador Retriever. If you cross a GSD and a Lab, you can get offspring that look more GSD, more Lab or resemble both parents in varying ways. With purebreds you have a predictable outcome. With crosses, you do not. It takes many generations to fix the traits in a new breed  not just four or five. For example, the Shetland Sheepdog, a breed from the Shetland Isles is NOT a miniaturized Collie. But the Sheltie is a breed that is only about 100 years old  relatively new. Collie was crossed into the early Sheltie to add to certain traits, but this also added the problem of oversized Shelties  something breeders have struggled with for many decades to correct due to the infusion of Collie blood into a developing breed.

Crossbred dogs such as the Cock-a-poo are NOT hybrids nor are they breeds. The Cock-a-poo Club of America states in its guidelines that in order to be a cock-a-poo, that you breed Cocker (American or English) to a Toy or Miniature Poodle. This is not a breed; it is a cross  a mutt. Cock-a-poos may look very Poodle, very Cocker or somewhere in between. Even a Cock-a-poo bred to a Cock-a-poo is not a breed. Remember, it can take decades or more to get true-breeding traits  or to repair damage done when something else is crossed in during the early history of a breed just beginning to come together.

There is research that states the domestication of what we know today as a dog may have started longer ago that assumed  maybe as much as 100,000 years ago based on mitochondrial DNA studies of wolves and dogs. (The Truth About Dogs, S. Budiansky, 1999) No one really knows for certain when wild canines began domesticating themselves or we began domesticating them. Therefore, the creation of specific breeds is relatively new in the grand scheme of the history of the domestic dog. Bones of truly domesticated dogs were found dating back to as early as 5,000 BC. Ancient pictures show dogs that were of definite sight hound type. (Dogs of Ancient Egypt, J. Dunn).

Back to Hybrid Vigor: is it true? No. Returning to the cock-a-poo example. Poodles and Cockers have many of the same health problems; therefore, a cross of them might actually stand a higher risk of inheriting a problem than a purebred pup from a good breeder. Some of the problems in both breeds are: hip dysplasia, progressive retinal atrophy, epilepsy, poor temperaments, allergies, skin and ear problem, Legg-Calve-Perthe's, luxating patellas, hypothyroidism, cryptorchidism, gastric torsion ( Cock-a-poos, Cindy Tittle Moore, 1997). Yes, things like ear infections, allergies, temperaments and gastric torsion have hereditary as well as environmental influences.

Now, why did I state a cross might stand a higher risk of a hereditary problem than a dog from a good breeder? Rarely do people breeding crosses do any health tests  genetic or otherwise. They assume that an annual veterinarian visit and shots are all that is needed. Maybe for a pet dog, but breeders need to consider the genetic health of puppies produced. Things such as Hip and Elbow Dysplasia, Luxating Patellas, various eye problems, von Willebrand's (a bleeding disorder) and Thyroid function are common in many, many breeds and crosses. The myth that purebreds are unhealthy or nasty came about due to bad breeders who either did not care about health testing or who were ignorant and felt that dogs who show no outward signs of a problem do not have it. A purebred dog from a good and educated source has a greater chance of being healthier than a crossbred.

So, the next time you hear about hybrid vigor and how mutts are healthier, remember this: hybrid vigor as related to dogs is a myth.

FMI on hybrid vigor and how it is misused in dogs, please read:

http://www.bullmarketfrogs.com/pages/generalarticles/caninebreedingprograms.htm

Practical genetics for dog breeds: breeding myths

and read from the late, great canine geneticist Dr. George Padgett who discovered over a hundred hereditary health issues in crossbred dogs.

Mo


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

moby you say it so much better than me! Mind if i keep the article for further reference?


----------



## dimkaz (Jul 27, 2009)

hi Moboyd
i have read this article:
Practical genetics for dog breeds: breeding myths

it seems to me that there 1 or 2 truths and a bunch of lies/misconception (from my point of view)
i'll pass it on to a geneticist in order to have a thorough understanding myself...and will report back...

some of the stuff in there are absolutely off the wall (in my opinion...) there are things that go well against the principles of Genetics as i understand them...but then, i could be wrong...


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

If you look up Dr. George Padgett you will see that he was a renowned geneticist, and consulted to many large breed clubs, if you just google him name you will see many of his studies.

Mo


----------



## dimkaz (Jul 27, 2009)

Moboyd, 
what i read from Dr Padget, (just a quick browsing of some of his publications), makes perfect sense to me and mirrors the information that my little sister and her colleagues at Edinburgh Uni have thought me... and obviously i will keep on reading this guy's work (THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR POINTING ME in his direction)
but relating to that article i still think it's not right...it contains one or two truths and a bunch of lies and misconceptions...will get on to it when i have more time...



thank you
d


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm not going to get into the same old crossbreed argument but those are stunning dogs. In the wrong hands though they could be a nightmare you could end up with a dominant dog aggressive dog who is an expert escape artist and i bad with small animals.
(In my opinion hybrid vigour only applys to F1 and technically if you're talking about biology its only over 2 different species correct me if I'm wrong but all dogs are the same species. At the same time they can inherit all the health problems of the parent breeds or none its stupid to say a cross breed is automatically healthy.)


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> Hybrid vigour is a fact
> 
> For a FIRST GENERATION cross only


Sadly not always. One of mine is a first generation Doberman cross. He has osteochondrosis dissicens and elbow dysplasia, which is commonly found in Dobes. Luckily due to early diagnosis and careful management, he is doing ok and has reached the age of nine without too many problems.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

CarolineH said:


> Sadly not always. One of mine is a first generation Doberman cross. He has osteochondrosis dissicens and elbow dysplasia, which is commonly found in Dobes. Luckily due to early diagnosis and careful management, he is doing ok and has reached the age of nine without too many problems.


read the rest of my post! :wink5:


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> read the rest of my post! :wink5:


Yes sorry I did. I was just showing that there are first crosses out here suffering from genetic problems. I didn't make that clear. Not used to being up that early, lol!


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

CarolineH said:


> Yes sorry I did. I was just showing that there are first crosses out here suffering from genetic problems. I didn't make that clear. Not used to being up that early, lol!


lol thats what i had said,

Glad to hear your boy isnt doing too badly, and your post goes to prove that first crosses can be effected by the genetic problems too.

Another point actually isnt just about both breeds sharing any genetic health problem, you also have the dominant health problems which will be passed on no matter what theyre bred with. xx


----------



## butter_cup (Oct 21, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> The one think that I can tell you is that the pound near doncaster will NOT rehome any akitas or akitas crossed with certain breeds!
> DT


Hi, I'm new to this forum so hi. I just wanted to say that we got a husky-akita cross from a shelter near doncaster, are you talking about the RSPCA one in bawtry or another? He is lovely, called Wolf, just over 2 years old. I've tried to attach some pics of him so I hope its worked!
He's got a lovely and loyal temperament, though he does pull on the lead a bit and bark at other dogs. I wouldn't trade him for the world. Can't believe someone would just leave him in a shelter...


----------



## rsr (Oct 18, 2009)

Here are some of my past Huskita puppies. What do you think of them?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

butter_cup said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum so hi. I just wanted to say that we got a husky-akita cross from a shelter near doncaster, are you talking about the RSPCA one in bawtry or another? He is lovely, called Wolf, just over 2 years old. I've tried to attach some pics of him so I hope its worked!
> He's got a lovely and loyal temperament, though he does pull on the lead a bit and bark at other dogs. I wouldn't trade him for the world. Can't believe someone would just leave him in a shelter...


hes gorgeous, looks like he might have a touch of collie in him with that coat

i dont live far from Bawtry well done for giving this beauty a lovely home


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

raindog said:


> 1. Health - there is no reason on earth why the cross will be more healthy than the "average" dog of either breed. In fact it is much more likely to be less healthy simply because no responsible breeder of either breed would ever countenance such a cross. The only people who would do so are either irresponsible idiots in it for the money, or naive/greedy "pet" owners. The likelihood of either or both of the parents being good examples of the breed is minimal.
> 
> 2. Looks - stunning maybe, but nowhere near as stunning as a good example of either breed.
> 
> ...


Good post.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

raindog said:


> 1. Health - there is no reason on earth why the cross will be more healthy than the "average" dog of either breed. In fact it is much more likely to be less healthy simply because no responsible breeder of either breed would ever countenance such a cross. The only people who would do so are either irresponsible idiots in it for the money, or naive/greedy "pet" owners. The likelihood of either or both of the parents being good examples of the breed is minimal.
> 
> 2. Looks - stunning maybe, but nowhere near as stunning as a good example of either breed.
> 
> ...





ClaireLouise said:


> Good post.


i'll second that!


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> i'll second that!


Ive nothing against crosses(when things are done properly) noushka, Just when i read about this one I could just see many many problems lol


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> Ive nothing against crosses(when things are done properly) noushka, Just when i read about this one I could just see many many problems lol


thats exactly the way i feel


----------



## DeviousSmith (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi,

I'm a new member with a Huskita myself. Mother Husky, Father Akita.

asa a 3 month puppy










5 months










and another. .










What do these dogs look like when they mature? I think mines took more of a husky twist. . .

She is clearly a mix of the two when it comes to behaviour.


----------



## DeviousSmith (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh,

And just read some of previous comments, the vet said she is a healthy well compiled dog and thinks shes a stunning dog. 

Before you go making such flipant comments, dont assume or think. Fact is the only thing you should be stating. So unless you have experience or are a proffesional, tailor your thoughts. Remeber these are animals too and such comments may put someone off having one, they have been brought into this world and will need such as you call a normal dog would. 

I do appreciate the post is really old but still. 

Add


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

She's gorgeous, I've said before I would quite happily have that mix.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DeviousSmith said:


> Oh,
> 
> And just read some of previous comments, the vet said she is a healthy well compiled dog and thinks shes a stunning dog.
> 
> ...


no one blames the dog just the irresponsible people who breed these type of crosses, how on earth would a breeder have any idea which traits the puppy will inherit? for example sibes are very sociable with other dogs, akitas on the other hand are known for same sex aggression...someone buying a puppy will have no idea how the pup will turn out ....hence why so many of these crosses end up dumped in rescues because they ultimately find their dog dosent behave they way they expected it to.

crossing them because they look nice is a terrible reason to breed, breeders chuck these breeds together because they know they can sell the cute puppies for a ridiculous price without doing any health tests, good breeders have breeding endorsments on puppies kc registrations, crossing with another breed is a way unscrupulous people can still breed without doing any of the relevant health tests.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Wouldn't touch it with a barge pole myself. With the high energy, high prey drive of a husky and the unpredictable, unsociable potential of an akita you don't know what the dog as an adult could turn out like!

Some crosses are pure madness and in inexperienced hands this one could be too. Not my cup of char anyway! 

Just to add, looks are a very small part of the picture with temperament being of paramount importance. The dog above looks stunning but who knows what it will be like as an adult of three or four - late maturers this mix I believe just like my Mals. As for vets - they mostly don't have a clue about various breed traits, at least mine said the akita x mal mix he saw recently looked handsome but not a good cross temperament wise in the future. You need to look at breed traits more than listen to a vet who is trained to deal with sick animals and is no expert on specific breeds!


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

DeviousSmith said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a new member with a Huskita myself. Mother Husky, Father Akita.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum!  she's gorgeous! :001_wub:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DeviousSmith said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a new member with a Huskita myself. Mother Husky, Father Akita.
> 
> ...


whoever bred your lovely puppy was very irresponsible! To risk the much smaller sibe bitch by putting her to an Akita male is so wrong and just shows the type of people who are breeding these crosses im afraid.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

kelseye said:


> i would never cross breed it so wrong .people who do might aswell be named as scientists how ever you spell it.as basically its exsperamenting with animals to see the out come ut:


...which is exactly how all the established 'breeds' we have now were created!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Burrowzig said:


> ...which is exactly how all the established 'breeds' we have now were created!


thats not exactly true lol, some breeds were originally landrace breeds that were shaped by their environment rather than selectively crossing breeds.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Burrowzig said:


> ...which is exactly how all the established 'breeds' we have now were created!


That is a very sweeping statement and not entriely true for all breeds


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

No doubt if this catches on we'll be seeing these dogs in rescue!

Another stupid cross with no thoughts as to the management of two breeds such as this....


----------

